# Bilingual School - Lucca



## Jaymayjor (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone knows the status of the bilingual school in Lucca
Their website is down, on Google maps it says they are closed permanently.

There is another school which now claims to be the bilingual school but it seems to be very different in approach and it's in a different location.

Anyone have any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No idea but right now all schools are basically closed.

What kind of school is this? Normal schools allegedly will reopen Sept 14th.


----------

